# Rumpy a Mod?



## mugzy (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

PoB has surprisingly poor judgment


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 19, 2014)

hahahahahahah he will be a good mod like Doc...good choice IMO


----------



## 502 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats rumpy.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> hahahahahahah he will be a good mod like Doc...good choice IMO



Wait, a good mod, or like Doc, which is it?


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Feb 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Wait, a good mod, or like Doc, which is it?



Hahahahahaha that's fukin funny


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 19, 2014)

Admin you missed the 2 minutes POB made me green a few nights ago. 

Everyone on the site about shit their pants.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 19, 2014)

wait... I made rumpy a what?  I don't remember that. Last I can recall, I was having drinks with DF. I went and took a piss and he said he'd call me a cab.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 19, 2014)

Who's rumpy?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Feb 19, 2014)

^^^^lmao^^^


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Who's rumpy?



Never heard of him.  Wait, was he that gay guy?


----------



## Magical (Feb 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Never heard of him.  Wait, was he that gay guy?



Thats why we like him...from the back


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 19, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Who's rumpy?



Wasn't he Kevlins dad??


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Cap calls me his gear father, does that count?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats, hope you do a good job...
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Feb 19, 2014)

Wait!  I see a question mark in the title of this thread, can this still be stopped?


Congrats Rumpster,  you'll do great.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 19, 2014)

He's been a mod for a day, and my cat is already missing.


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 19, 2014)

There goes the neighborhood ~ again.....lol

Congrats Rumpster...!


----------



## ken Sass (Feb 19, 2014)

congrats...............


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 19, 2014)

congrats dude.


----------



## widehips71 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats bro


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats brother


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Congrats bro



That's disturbingly accurate.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2014)

Congrats Rumpy. What I've noticed about you is that you seem to be  a fair minded level headed guy. And you're representing the west coast..good call because there are  occasions when shit is going down late around here and those other mods are tucked in their beds. Keep that hammer within reaching distance.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you Seeker.  I was full of PWO after the gym last night and stayed up working for a while, but still kept an eye on the board.  Not much action after 3:00am, but I was here.

Can I show a little pacific pride and start a whole East Coast / West Coast thing?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

East coast rules buddy. We have less hippie metro's (except for NYC maybe and POB's sex dungeon) than you guys


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah, but us west coast guys are way more laid back.  I mean I'd come with a good rebuttal, but meh, too much effort.  We just chill.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2014)

Haha Doc yeah but you chase skirts on the weekends and Rumpy stays home with his cats


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> Yeah, but us west coast guys are way more laid back.  I mean I'd come with a good rebuttal, but meh, too much effort.  We just chill.



But Seeker was born in the East! That by itself ends the debate lmao


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Agreed.  I was just telling cap the other day how much smarted Seek is than you doc.  I mean he wised up and moved.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

BTW Seek, where are you?


----------



## Seeker (Feb 19, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> BTW Seek, where are you?



Cali......


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 19, 2014)

Cap, MM, and Sally are all in cali.  Pacific coast rules!


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 19, 2014)

Dre, you even named yourself after a West Coast Rapper......Dr. Dre, Death Row nukka


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 20, 2014)

Sally knocked my thread onto the next page, so I am shamelessly bumping it.  West Coast Rules.  I guess Doc gave up


----------



## Jada (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Congrats Rumpy. What I've noticed about you is that you seem to be  a fair minded level headed guy. And you're representing the west coast..good call because there are  occasions when shit is going down late around here and those other mods are tucked in their beds. Keep that hammer within reaching distance.



Seek. I'm tucked in bed but awake and waiting for YOU! How is that for an east coaster to be up at 3:30am making sure terrorists don't attack UGBB, ppl don't ask for sources, and making sure POB has an ample supply of pop tarts while reading up on recent threads when he awakes. Where is that West coast mod that was supposed to be doing all this? It's ironic how he disappeared from the night shift as soon as DYS's cat disappeared. 

DYS I may have a lead in your case!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats, Rumpy!


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 20, 2014)

Congrats Rumpalicious!


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 21, 2014)

Whoa! This is absolutely amazing, a mod and sexy in a bikini... Total package


----------



## MustangDX (Feb 21, 2014)

Rumpy, cuz you and I know that the west side is the best side...


----------

